# Bamboo?



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Anybody every use bamboo in there setups? I would like to try it if it's safe and such. It would really look awesome i think. If you can grow it, do you place it in the water or plant it? And how do you trim it once it grows?


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it will outgrow a your tank fairly quickly.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Ive only used bamboo for my phelsuma and treefrog vivariums. I say it would be more suited for arboreal creatures rather than a dart frog tank.

M.N


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I was thinking of doing some redeyes maybe...but nevermind the animals, i'm just wondering about the growth of it and the care needed for it...


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Are you talking lucky bamboo? The kind you see at some stores sitting in a cup of water? That really isn't bamboo. Do a google for lucky bamboo and you will find out it is actually not bamboo.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmmm...didn't know that. Well i was thinking of bamboo in general...there are lots of places here that i know it grows well and i could get some cuttings...how would that work out?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

U should probbly do some reaserch on the differnt types. There are a ton there is that broke grren stuff that is actually not bamboo then there are a ton of other types. I'm not very familiar with bamboo but i know where it gets cold the stuff they use out-side is called black-bamboo and that definently wouldn't work in ure tank. I dk though check around and if u decide to put it in ure tank and it works, definently holla at me and maybe ill try it. :wink:


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

*bamboo*

I have used "dwarf" bamboo in several of my dart frogs tanks. I planted it an never had a problem with trimming or even getting rid of it all together. The dwarf can be bought at a Lowes or Home Depot in the spring. They useually have varigated and normal. Most species of bamboo do not fair to well planted right in the water. Matter of fact if you need to kill off most bamboo just keep it flooded.
Richard


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I was under the impression that you can just keep it in the water...similar to the lucky bamboo plants...how do you plant it?

-Luke


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

I have kept lucky bamboo in most of my frogs tanks. They do very well in the tank. All the roots need is water, and gravel to hold the plant up. My pumilios love to laid clutches of eggs on the leaves. Also the lucky ones you buy in the store will not grow any taller. If you look at the stump at the top, they have stunned their growth. Actually the leave will grow, but not the stump. Only think is you have to keep it in water. If there is no water the plant will start growing roots on the stem to absorb water from the environment, and that can ruin the appearances of the plant


----------

